# Room divider sun spot



## ll444 (Jun 30, 2006)

I bought this room divider from Home Accessory & I left it outside for a couple day's, and it now has a sun spot on the wood from being out in the sun for too long .  Anyone have any clue how to cover this up or get rid of the spot.  Here's the pic & the exact color of my room divider.


----------

